# New Locomotive



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

Today I bought a NIB K-LINE K3715-1603W C&O Allegheny locomotive and tender on eBay. It's being shipped UPS ground from California, so I don't expect to see it for a week to ten days. It is listed as 1/58 scale and is 26.5" long. It will operate on O-31 curves, but I plan to run it on O-54. Now, other than lubricating it, is there anything else I should do prior to running it? I think it's from 2003. It only has a whistle and bell for sound, but I don't think I'll miss the other typical noise that all my other stuff makes. I paid $325 plus shipping and tax (of course). Oh, and it runs only conventional, which is just fine for me.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice! Slightly smaller than O scale (1/48), but being a big loco, should look good on the track.....


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Nice find Bob. Best of luck your new purchase.


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

Nice engine !


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

That’s pretty cool. Interesting that Kline actually made a 1:58 scale locomotive instead of just making selective dimensions smaller to make a big engine fit a smaller layout. I had never heard of 1:58 scale so looked into it a bit. Apparently, they had a series of 1:58 scale locos called the Titan series.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Nice locomotive, but yes, that is a strange scale.


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

Rather long and narrow. Perhaps, they were going for a hot dog theme. The tube steak series.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Looks great Bob, enjoy. Let us know how you like it here.


----------



## mike kennedy (Sep 30, 2013)

mopac said:


> Looks great Bob, enjoy. Let us know how you like it here.





BobS said:


> Today I bought a NIB K-LINE K3715-1603W C&O Allegheny locomotive and tender on eBay. It's being shipped UPS ground from California, so I don't expect to see it for a week to ten days. It is listed as 1/58 scale and is 26.5" long. It will operate on O-31 curves, but I plan to run it on O-54. Now, other than lubricating it, is there anything else I should do prior to running it? I think it's from 2003. It only has a whistle and bell for sound, but I don't think I'll miss the other typical noise that all my other stuff makes. I paid $325 plus shipping and tax (of course). Oh, and it runs only conventional, which is just fine for me.
> 
> View attachment 550290
> View attachment 550291


I have this same loco upgraded to dcs which I run all the time because it doesn't have the extreme overhang of a 48 to 1 articulated. It's certainly one of my favorites...it simply looks better. I'm sure you will like yours


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Bob, you are getting close to my S scale which is 1/64.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have the same locomotive that started out as the TMCC model. When I got it, the tender was stock, but all the electronics was stripped from the locomotive. However, I got it for peanuts, and I just dropped a Cruise Commander into it and added fan driven smoke and the Super-Chuffer. For the person with a smaller layout and curves, it's an imposing locomotive.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Pretty sure all of the K-Line articulateds are 1/58 or something close. Same as their streamline steam. About the same as Railking. The one thing to be aware of is K-line was using an E unit of their own design. These tend to fail for whatever reason. But its not a big deal to use something else. Like Williams, the E unit and sound board are independent. When the E unit went in my K-Line semi scale Hudson I used a Williams E unit which I had handy taken from an upgrade.

Pete


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

Nice find. I don't know about this specific locomotive, but generally in my experience I don't really have to do much before running O-scale locomotives after first getting them unless they're broken. I would say just make sure the track is clean and that there's nothing wrong with the locomotive. Also if it has a smoke unit, you might want to make sure there's smoke fluid in it because some trains can damage their smoke units if you try to run them without any fluid, though I think that's mainly for smaller scales. Make sure you're running it with the right type of transformer too, running an AC train on DC shouldn't do much to it besides maybe not work well, but running a DC train on AC will damage the locomotive.


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

I think, after seventeen years in a box, a little lube and oil might be in order. What you mention is pretty basic. I planned to add smoke fluid. I don't expect any surprises. I'll do a good visual, give it a shake to listen for any rattles (loose parts), lube the gears and oil the rolling parts, set it on the track and send out some power.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Great looking locomotive! I looked at some but never made a move on them. I have a few articulated engines but I slowed down on buying them as I am not sure what my future layout will be able to handle...

Tom


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Almost any layout should be able to handle the K-Line models, they're mostly all rated for O31 curves. I would hope you're not thinking of going tighter than that!


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

No, definitely bigger, but I want to keep overhang on curves to a minimum. When I get my layout space determined, I will decide on the curves...

Tom


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think bigger than O31 curves will make most K-Line articulated look pretty good, and you won't have excessive overhang. They usually have articulated trucks on both sets of drivers to minimize the overhand and allow them to do O31 curves. Same with MTH RailKing articulated locomotives.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I have that same loco, and love it. It runs flawlessly, and is a great looker. I run mine on 042 curves, and it looks very close in scale to my LionMaster Big Boy. Mine is also conventional only but who cares?? I paid $300 for mine when new.


----------



## Richard E (Apr 30, 2016)

With that huge firebox you will discover on curves you will need plenty of clearance on the out side of curves.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Actually, not as much overhang as you think Richard. The semi-scale articulated have both trucks articulated, they stay within pretty close confines of the track. Now, if we're talking about scale articulated locomotives, that's a different story!


----------

